# Bad dog! :(



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Did somebody say: "separation anxiety" ? 
Hmm. At least, she didn't destroy the files... or EAT the Active 3. 
Notice how she looks very proud of herself there. :doh:



.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Gee, I don't know... it just looks like she was helping with some filing and then got a little hungry and needed a snack (I have cookies at my desk too!)

She looks VERY pleased with herself! :lol:


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

A very cute bad dog


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

"I fixed ur filing, poodle is first nao ^^, oh, and ur cookies r stale, get new ones"


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh my, haha, her expressions are too funny in these photos! What a mess...


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Look mom! I hewped! She looks like she is very very proud of herself!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

She does look very happy with herself. She was just trying to help.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

she was helping!


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

LOL - the expression is priceless. I'll keep Dana's name in my Rolodex in case I ever establish my own practice and need an enthusiastic paralegal to help with filing haha.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She is just smiling away! 

I hope it wasn't too much too clean up.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

She has such a big grin in the last picture!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my!!! I know, she was just trying to help you with filing and clean up. Just look at how happy and proud of the great job she did!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

What cute pics. Such a helper. I hope that it didn't take to long to sort out again


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

LOL! She's just so proud of herself. Not only a bad dog, but shameless.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

Ha ha ha BUSTED! Good thing they are cute right?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

boy does that look familiar!!!!!


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

Oh....no...

She was busted red pawed/handed.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Aww! Cute girl! Thanks Goodness she didnt eat the files!! What a legal mess that could of potentially been! Does she really have sep. anx?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Around here, "The dog ate my homework" is not just a phony excuse.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I hope she did not break any privacy act rules ha,ha!!!


----------



## JoeyLondon (Jun 21, 2010)

Watch out. Dana's obviously into corporate espionage. They paid her off in cookies. =)


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

As long as she didn't pee on the files your OK.


----------



## Rosary94 (May 17, 2010)

I love her expression in the second picture: priceless! Some evil laughter in the background would go great with that picture. :sinister:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just wondering if Dana asked to be paid for the day? It's only funny because it happened in YOUR office, if it happened in mine, someone would be going to his crate without a peanut butter stuffed kong!


----------

